# Volunteering in Africa



## Brody (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, at the end of this year I will be volunteering in a reptile park in South Africa for a month.

I just wanted to ask a question to anyone else on here who may have done this kind of thing before.. I've been looking around at travel insurance and wondered if anyone knew of any companies provide insurance for this kind of travel?

Thanks.


----------

